# Disquette de démarrage Macintosh SE



## MatthewL (26 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, il n'y a pas longtemps j'ai reçu un Macintosh SE pour ma collection, mais le problème je n'est aucune disquette de démarrage, avez vous des alternatifs pour faire démarrer ma bécane? Est-il possible d'installer un fichier sur une vieille disquette vierge pour ensuite la rentrer dans le macintosh SE pour au final le faire marcher? 


Toutes vos réponses me seront bénéfique, merci d'avoir prit le temps (ou non) de m'avoir répondu.


----------



## matacao (26 Octobre 2014)

Si tu as de quoi créer des disquettes, tous les systèmes anciens sont disponible chez Apple ici:

http://www.info.apple.com/support/oldersoftwarelist.html


----------



## MatthewL (28 Octobre 2014)

Enfin un lien qui ne me redirige pas vers le service client, merci beaucoup !


----------

